# Mehrere Soundkarten gleichzeitig nutzen



## rootssw (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die OnBoard und eine zusätzliche Soundkarte in meinem PC gleichzeitig nutzen.
Direkte Hardware-Probleme habe ich damit nicht (beide Treiber laufen und funktionieren wunderbar - deshalb weiss ich nicht, ob ich im richtigen Forum bin).
Ich hab' nur gerade das Problem das ich unter Windows (ich nutze Win ME) in den Sound-Einstellungen (Abteilung "Wiedergabe") ein Gerät als bevorzugtes Gerät angeben kann/muss. Leider läuft der Ton aber nur auf dem eingestellten "bevorzugtem Gerät", obwohl diese Funktion (das Häckchen "Nur bevorzugte Geräte verwenden") deaktiviert ist.
Das heisst:
Wenn ich Soundkarte1 als "bevorzugtem Gerät" angebe, funktioniert nur Soundkarte1 und wenn ich Soundkarte2 als "bevorzugtem Gerät" angebe, funktioniert nur Soundkarte2.
(Wie) ist es möglich beide Soundkarten gleichzeitig zu nutzen (ich erinnere mich an andere Windows-Versionen, bei denen das kein Problem war) (ich betone nochmals dass es keine Hardware-Probleme gibt)?

Vielen Dank im voraus!!


----------



## Caliterra (5. Dezember 2005)

Also ohne Dich damit zu beleidigen wollen. Aber Win ME ist das bugigste Windows was 
Microsoft in den letzten Jahren verzapft hat. Wenn es Dir möglich sein sollte dann steig um auf Win2k sp4 oder WinXP sp2. Das könnte Dir schon Ärger ersparen.

Weiter kenne ich den Betrieb von 2 Soundkarten nur so das Du einem Programm (bzw. Soundbearbeitung) dann die Soundquelle auswählen kannst. So z.B. bei Teamspeak2 kannst du verschiedene Inputs und Outputs angeben.

Solltest Du aber beide Soundkarten gleichzeitig mit z.B. Winamp nutzen wollen um mehr 
Boxen anzuschliessen dann ist das meines Erachtens nicht möglich. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## jaquline (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen.
wechsel das betriebsystem auf XP oder 2000.
und zum thema 2 soundkarten... es ist möglich ich habs selber schon gemacht, allerdings
müssen es auch die progs unterstützen. wenn du musi über 2 soundkarten wiedergeben willst, dann würd ich dir BPM-Studio empfehlen, da funktioniert das ganze 1 A  

vlg Jaquline


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, das Problem werden die Progs sein.

Du kannst auch im Windows nur einen Standartausgang wählen..


MfG Alexander12


----------

